# Baby tears on lava rock :O?



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys long time no threading?? LMFAO..

Well i bought a lava rock today with babytears on it i was wondering how it would grow??

The rock is like almost fully covered in it ..
will it spread around like moss or grow like lets say a Hornwort ???


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I love this stuff but for the life of my I can't get it to stay. 
They grow well for a while then suddenly they feel suicidal one day and starts dislodging itself from the rock.

Anyways, growing this stuff emersed is so much easier than imersed. After all of mine scattered itself, I managed to save a few measely pieces and started growing it in a 2.5 gallon tank.

As to how it grows. It grows more like dwarf hairgrass... through runners. And also a pretty slow grower in my case.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol that sucks i mean what happend to u ..

Ill keep an eye on it..

thanks for the info  helps alot


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

What are the 'baby tear's' you guys are talking about? curious i have never heard of them before i believe.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

well, i actually just assumed it was dwarf baby tears
hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got mine At BA's in mississauga on dundas :O..
They had about 4 left when i got mine not to sure now


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Dwarf Baby Tears or HC = Hemianthus callitrichoides

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Hemianthus_callitrichoides.php

Baby Tears = Micranthemum umbrosum

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_umbrosum.php

Both perform best with added co2 and bright lights.


----------

